# A MUST See This Is Big



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry for the for the thread title, it is a lie, well kind-of.

As I view the Tobacco Legislation Forum it saddens 
me to see the extremely low view counts.

When did we stop caring?

Why is this section not important to us?

Cigars, is our love for you dying?

Bill


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto this,,,the less we are tuned in to this the more our rights our taken away.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

You know most people walk around in a haze and don't notice stuff like this. Or they are the complainers who didn't even vote. Quote unquote.. My vote ain't gonna matter... It's fixed.. 
Or they are ok with Big Brother stepping on us for the better good bs.


----------



## T_Money (Feb 25, 2007)

Most people don't even truly know why they believe what they do, given they even know what they believe in. That was supposed to be the purpose of the constitution, to keep the govt. out of crap that they shouldn't be involved in when no one but the people benefiting cared....


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

T_Money said:


> Most people don't even truly know why they believe what they do, given they even know what they believe in. That was supposed to be the purpose of the constitution, to keep the govt. out of crap that they shouldn't be involved in when no one but the people benefiting cared....


Wow. You must be a politician! :lolat:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Bill for "ringing the bell"!

What we need is for the goverment _OF_ the Cigars, _BY_ the Cigars and_ FOR_ the Cigars, to be given BACK _TO_ the Cigars! ..:anim_soapbox:

Sincerely, _Dafiddla_


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

T_Money said:


> Most people don't even truly know why they believe what they do, given they even know what they believe in. That was supposed to be the purpose of the constitution, to keep the govt. out of crap that they shouldn't be involved in when no one but the people benefiting cared....


Ouch. Sad, but very, very true.

Americans used to value freedom, now they value government handouts and freebies more. I'm sad at what we've become....


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Agreed, a good way to remind us to pay attention.
I wonder if their is a national news letter on Cigar legislation that could be emailed out.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Ron Paul is a strict constitutionalist. 

There is a reason why so many countries model their constitution have the United States', and it's because it just that da** good. 

I believe their is a reason why the Founding Father wanted to limit and power of the federal government and we're seeing it today.

Who else thinks the swine flu "epidemic" is being blown way out proportion by the media?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

beaglepower said:


> Ron Paul is a strict constitutionalist.
> 
> There is a reason why so many countries model their constitution have the United States', and it's because it just that da** good.
> 
> ...


Yeah the media blows everything out of proportion.....its their job. And its our fault for watching it! Supply and demand! However anytime an illness causes close to 200 deaths and is spreading to several countries...one of which is OURS!!.......its time to worry. This is an animal virus that mutated and spread to humans and they think it can mutate again....this could be a problem. I honestly think one of the biggest problem with disease in general is lack of imunities. We were never given anything when we were kids when we got the flu or colds....we got over them quick and we didnt get sick again. Now I get a flu shot every year.......every year I get the flu.....and I get it bad for several days. So is that shot really working? Every time I get a cold i down a bottle of NyQuill.....I keep getting colds. I think Im making my body weaker. Just my opinion. Im no doctor....I work for a living.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm finally starting to realize the importance of keeping an eye on wtf is going on in the government... My parents' pensions are being threatened by the recent governor's election in NJ... I can't even begin to imagine what will happen should they lose their hard-earned retirement money.

I know that has nothing to do with tobacco legislation, but I am making an effort to not turn a blind eye to these things anymore.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I think they wore me out, Same reason I use tivo to avoid the news, I'm just plain tired of the battle. I will still help but don't have the will or the energy to fight a losing battle, The soccer moms rule and us evil doer's are going to pay no matter what!

I go to great lengths to avoid taxes on my habits and succeed more often than not. I did the letter writing to my representatives supported Moses on fighting gun control and Vote every year even though I believe it's all fixed!

I am a born leader in most aspects of my life but in these issues I need a leader to tell me what to do and it needs to be simple, Life is to busy and what joy we have is shortened by reading the Moms bible sized legislation that those who actually vote(Legislators)on don't even read. 

We are a lost cause and as long as parties exist to keep us fighting against ourselves nothing will change.

I am sorry but that is how I feel!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I can respect that. It's a tough world we live in man! Up until this past year, I really never watched the news or anything because I didn't want to get caught up in the rest of the world's bullcrap. I'm realizing slowly, however, that I am a part of that very world, this world, even! Now I'm not like my gf who seems to find a new cause to fight for each week, but someone once said, "If you don't stand for something, you'll fall for anything" or something like that. That wasn't a comment directed at you, Dave or anyone else, but it's something I like to believe in.

Damnit, here comes the sun again...


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Legion said:


> Agreed, a good way to remind us to pay attention.
> I wonder if their is a national news letter on Cigar legislation that could be emailed out.


If one would like to keep up with our cigar rights the CRA (Cigar Rights of America) is out there fighting for us,manufacturers and retailers. Just throwing that out there for anyone interested.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

35 bucks a year membership is 35 bucks I'd rather spend on seegarz, but when I get a job maybe I'll join up.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Strick said:


> If one would like to keep up with our cigar rights the CRA (Cigar Rights of America) is out there fighting for us,manufacturers and retailers. Just throwing that out there for anyone interested.


+1

Everyone join.

I just renewed my membership, still waiting on the free sticks though.....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> +1
> 
> Everyone join.
> 
> I just renewed my membership, still waiting on the free sticks though.....


That I can do and will do so right now!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Done! If there is anything else we can do, not requiring cartwheels let us know!

Cigar Rights of America
Thank you, payment for your order has been accepted.

Item Name	Quantity	Price	Total
M015 - CRA Membership w/ Free Cigars - New (1 Year)	1	$35.00	$35.00


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Done! If there is anything else we can do, not requiring cartwheels let us know!
> 
> Cigar Rights of America
> Thank you, payment for your order has been accepted.
> ...


Nice man! But how are you with headstands?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Nice man! But how are you with headstands?


There was a day but it has long since passed dammit, problem kiddo is us old ffffarts minds still think we can and things break easier now. You know bones, knee joints ect...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol Ooooh I know all too well... =\ 22 years old with bulging discs in my neck, all kinds of chronic pain from multiple other broken bones.. ah well. At least nobody gets physically hurt fighting for tobacco rights eh? =D


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Done! If there is anything else we can do, not requiring cartwheels let us know!
> 
> Cigar Rights of America
> Thank you, payment for your order has been accepted.
> ...


Awesome! Let me know when you get your free sticks, it's been a few weeks & still no word for me :???:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Our country is being turned into a 'Nanny State". People have forgotten the words of John F. Kennedy..."Ask not what your country can do for you. Ask what you can do for your country". We are all becoming complacent, and are unwilling to pay attention, much less do something.


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*on voting...*

I'm a political addict and I read voraciously, but I could never justify voting for a lesser of two evils. While Democrats annoy me more with their political correctness and their contradictory elitist crap, Republicans do just as much damage from different angles. Is third party even worth it, though? It's like you're not even voting. (That said, I regret voting for a major party in the '08 election.)

I'm almost hoping our country continues to go into the tubes...then maybe we'll have alternate viewpoints come into the foreground.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: on voting...*

I'm almost hoping our country continues to go into the tubes...then maybe we'll have alternate viewpoints come into the foreground.[/QUOTE]

Thats a bit strong....


----------



## thesingingfrog (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: on voting...*

perhaps it is, but I think people are beginning to get a clue anyway. Our country is just uninformed, not necessarily stupid.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Our country is being turned into a 'Nanny State". People have forgotten the words of John F. Kennedy..."Ask not what your country can do for you. Ask what you can do for your country". We are all becoming complacent, and are unwilling to pay attention, much less do something.


DITTO---Well said!

Wake up Americans-- remember "We the People!"


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: on voting...*



thesingingfrog said:


> Our country is just uninformed, not necessarily stupid.


I mostly agree, except for the stupid part. :usa:


----------

